# Help needed menu function



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

So, had car for a week, not much chance to drive yet, hence my question. When I go into menu I can play with sound, radio etc but when I go to car it is red and won't let me look at anything. It is almost as though it is locked.What am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You mean the section tab on the top -- car,music, telephone,navi?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

When I press menu and options come up on screen telephone media radio sound car, all are yellow and I can go into but car one is red and won't let me go into it to change anything


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah ok that menu..so you can't have access to the sub-menu lap timer, lights, drive select etc?!


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

No, nothing!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll be dumb sometime but I don't understand the problem..I mean never heard a thing like that..
Did you try the mmi reset?


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

The first thing I do with a Mac / PC system glitch...is restart! To Restart / reset your MMI:










ManuTT is 100% correct - apologies I didn't see his reply.... *please* take his advice!


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Just tried that, no difference, car setting still red and unable to access. Looks like a visit to the dealer.


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Heath said:


> Just tried that, no difference, car setting still red and unable to access. Looks like a visit to the dealer.


I'm not sure you actually have a problem. The car option on menu takes you back to the normal display (speedo, rev counter, etc). I believe mine is red too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Post a video or something...
When you start the car,if you press the option button in a menu, the system does like a crash and return back..that is normal because there is the initializing in progress


----------



## IAK (May 7, 2016)

Red is normal I think, mines red, hit the left button and you're in the car options


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Many thanks for all your help. I think I have it sussed now.


----------

